# Welcher Fisch ist das`?



## BarschHunter1997 (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich war am Forellenteich und hab das hier gefangen: 
http://bildrian.de/n/b/84cf65ec858da00e.jpg
http://bildrian.de/n/b/d712c62a9a9331dd.jpg

Was ist das ? Eine Hasel? Ich hab keine Ahrnung

Auserdem haben wir einen Hecht und 1 Karpfen gefangen aber keine Forelle -.-

MfG Lukas


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Ich hab mal in menen Büchern geblättert, sieht aus als wäre das eine Laube (Ukelei), die werden 10-25cm... Auf den Bildern sieht der fisch zumindest auch nicht größer aus...

LG Sascha


----------



## daoxxnsepp (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



BarschHunter1997 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich war am Forellenteich und hab das hier gefangen:
> http://bildrian.de/n/b/84cf65ec858da00e.jpg
> ...



Warum nimmst du Fische mit die du nicht kennst?


----------



## Jose (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du Fische mit die du nicht kennst?



warum gibst du ihm nicht einfach eine antwort auf seine frage?


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Weil der Fisch auf der seite schwamm und ich ihn deswegen 1 Woche aufgepepelt hab.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



Jose schrieb:


> warum gibst du ihm nicht einfach eine antwort auf seine frage?



Weil die Frage ein Post weiter oben schon beantwortet wurde!


----------



## Jose (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Weil die Frage ein Post weiter oben schon beantwortet wurde!


dann war dein kommentar mehr als überflüssig.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



Jose schrieb:


> dann war dein kommentar mehr als überflüssig.[/QUOTE
> 
> Findest du?
> und deine Kommentare?
> ich finde meine Frage schon gerechtfertigt warum er einen Fisch den er nicht bestimmen kann einfach mitnimmt!


----------



## Jose (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Jose schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dann war dein kommentar mehr als überflüssig.
> ...


vielleicht um ihn zu bestimmen?
abgesehen davon geht dein maßregelndes posting in richtung C&R-diskussion - und die wird nur noch in dem speziellen trööt geduldet.


----------



## ehrwien (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

klipp und klar: wenn ich keine Ahnung hab, was für einen Fisch ich dran habe, dann kommt er zurück ins Gewässer. Er könnte geschont sein und ist damit tabu.


----------



## Tradnats (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

ihr habt es mal wieder geschafft einen Thread zu versauen....
Jedes mal das selbe.

@ Barschhunter

Ich finds nett, dass du den Fisch wider aufpepeln wolltest.

lG


----------



## barschkönig (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

jap Barschhunter, das war gut:m
Und mal zur Themenfrage zu kommen: ja es sollte ein Ukelei sein. In den meisten Bundesländern sind die nicht geschützt denn wenn es Ukels gibt dann in Massen|supergri


----------



## Jose (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



ehrwien schrieb:


> klipp und klar: wenn ich keine Ahnung hab, was für einen Fisch ich dran habe, dann kommt er zurück ins Gewässer. Er könnte geschont sein und ist damit tabu.



ist eine ehrenwerte und richtige einstellung.
er hat den aber im forellenteich gefangen - gemeinhin kein platz für geschützte arten.


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Wo Jose Recht hat, hat er Recht. Aber der Fänger hätte den Besitzer mal sagen/fragen können das er ne Art gefangen die er nicht kennt und um Bestimmung bitten können. 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



Jose schrieb:


> ist eine ehrenwerte und richtige einstellung.
> er hat den aber im forellenteich gefangen -* gemeinhin kein platz für geschützte arten.*


 


Hebelt ein Fopu den Artenschutz aus?#c
Ich weis es wirklich nicht und bitte um Aufklärung.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hebelt ein Fopu den Artenschutz aus?#c
> Ich weis es wirklich nicht und bitte um Aufklärung.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:




Man muss/kann JA sagen. 

Wenn der Fisch besetzt wurde dann JA.

Man sieht es ja am STÖR den man in den FOPU´s fangen kann. Fängste nen Stör in freier Bahn dann musste sogar zum Tel. greifen wenn er markiert ist und dann frei lassen. Im Puff wurde er zum fangen besetzt...( kann aber auch an der ART liegen ***Schulterzuck***)


Gruß Toxe


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Es war so. Ich war mit meinem Freund am Forellenteich der besitzer war weg weil, es schon nach 17:00 war. Wir waren beim zusammenpacken und dann wurde dieser Fisch angespült (Er schwamm auf der Seite) und dann hab ich mir gedacht : Mein gott der Arme Fisch versuchen kann mans ja mal. Und so jetzt ist er wieder halbwegs fit und frist auch schon wieder mais. 

MfG Lukas


----------



## barschkönig (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hebelt ein Fopu den Artenschutz aus?#c
> Ich weis es wirklich nicht und bitte um Aufklärung.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


 
Also ich denke schon, denn der See ist ja besetzt worden vom Besitzer, dann kann er doch entsprechene Regeln aufstellen wie mit den Arten zu verhandeln ist. Aber ich denke mal der Ukel wird in dem Bundesland wo er ihn gefangen hat nicht geschützt sein, was sollte es für einen Sinn machen geschützte Arten in einen FOPU einzubringen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



BarschHunter1997 schrieb:


> Es war so. Ich war mit meinem Freund am Forellenteich der besitzer war weg weil, es schon nach 17:00 war. Wir waren beim zusammenpacken und dann wurde dieser Fisch angespült (Er schwamm auf der Seite) und dann hab ich mir gedacht : Mein gott der Arme Fisch versuchen kann mans ja mal. Und so jetzt ist er wieder halbwegs fit und frist auch schon wieder mais.
> 
> MfG Lukas




Ich finde Du hast das alles richtig gemacht.

Ganz streng genommen sollten an natürlichen Gewässern alle Fische zurück, die man nicht sicher bestimmen kann.

Eingedenk der Tatsache, dass die Sportfischerprüfung:

a.) ein frühes legales und unbürokratisches einsteigen als Kind oder Jugendlicher in die Angelfischerei unmöglich macht und so auch das lernen am Wasser unterbindet, und

b.) bezüglich theoretischer Fischbestimmung allerunterste Kanone ist und

c.) die Mehrzahl der Angler seltene Arten gar nicht erkennen und sich auch nicht die Mühe machen, einen gefangenen unbestimmten Fisch sachgerecht zu bestimmen, ihn sogar u.U. fehlbestimmt mitnehmen.

hast Du das einzig richtige getan. Den Fisch mitgenommen und ihn zu bestimmen versucht. Auch wenn der Anlass ein anderer war, zumindest ehrenhaft, hast Du sicher was gelernt und kannst diese Art in Zukunft sicher bestimmen. 

@all

Dieses Board ist genau dafür da, Fragen zu stellen. Oberlehrerhafte Kommentare, insbesondere aus dem Bundesland, in dem das Leben eines Fisches mit den Füßen getreten wird, sind unangebracht.


----------



## siloaffe (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich finde Du hast das alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> Ganz streng genommen sollten an natürlichen Gewässern alle Fische zurück, die man nicht sicher bestimmen kann.
> 
> ...




2 Daumen hoch Ralle:m:m genau so sehe ich das auch!!! 

Es währe was anderes gewesen wenn der Fisch zu Artenbestimmung getötet und mit nach hause genommen worden währe.... 

Aber so ist doch alles 100%ig richtig gelaufen!!!!:m 

Ich weiß garnet wat sich manche Leute so einpissen wegen nix???|kopfkrat 

Hauptsache mal den Lauten machen und jeden blöd anmachen.....#q 

LÄCHERLICH!!!!!#d

LG Markus


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Es währe was anderes gewesen wenn der Fisch zu Artenbestimmung getötet und mit nach hause genommen worden währe....



Und selbst dann wäre es noch richtig gewesen. Nur so kann man Fische sicher bestimmen lernen, nicht durch Bildchen oder Farbtafeln.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und selbst dann wäre es noch richtig gewesen. Nur so kann man Fische sicher bestimmen lernen, nicht durch Bildchen oder Farbtafeln.



Hm, 
also findest du es richtig - "unbekannte" bzw. "nicht definierbare" Fische mitzunehmen - ohne zu Wissen ob der Fisch ne Schonzeit/Schonmass bzw. ganznährig geschützt ist?

Eine Laube sollte normalerweise ein jeder kennen - aber da sind wir wieder bei dem Thema Sinn und Unsinn einer Fischerprüfung.


----------



## Tradnats (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass wenn jemand EINEN Fisch mitnimmt um diesen Bestimmen zu können auch nur EIN Fisch "zu Grunde" geht.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es ok, wenn es eine einmalige Sache ist.

Lieber einmalig, als wie manche die sich nicht drum kümmern und manchmal ganze Kolonien abschlachten ohne zu wissen, was man da überhaupt gefangen hat.



lG


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Der Fisch ist wieder Fit ich werde ihn heute in einen Großen see setzen wo auch viele andere Weißfische sind ob Ukkels dabei sind weiß ich nich. Jeden falls ist er wieder gesund 

MfG Lukas


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Zuerst, Dein letztes posting bezüglich Bayern hab ich in den entsprechenden Thread verschoben. Da können wir gerne weiterdiskutieren.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032




daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Hm,
> also findest du es richtig - "unbekannte" bzw. "nicht definierbare" Fische mitzunehmen - ohne zu Wissen ob der Fisch ne Schonzeit/Schonmass bzw. ganznährig geschützt ist?
> 
> Eine Laube sollte normalerweise ein jeder kennen - aber da sind wir wieder bei dem Thema Sinn und Unsinn einer Fischerprüfung.




Ja, ich finde der angehende Angler soll ruhig einen ihm unbekannten Fisch mitnehmen um ihn zu identifizieren. Es ist genauso wie Tradnats es zuvor geschildert hat.

Lassen wir bewusste "Fehlbestimmungen" mal außen vor, will ich gar nicht wissen wieviele z.B. Meerforellen als kapitale Bachforelle, wieviele Lachse als schöne Regenbognerin in der Küche landen, weil sich der Angler gar keine Gedanken darüber macht.

Die Sportfischerprüfung ist auch in dieser Hinsicht ein Witz, und ersetzt das lernen am Wasser in gar keinem Fall. 
Ein Individuum einer geschützen Art zu entnehmen ist juristisch natürlich verboten, gar keine Frage. Ich will dazu auch nicht auffordern, aber ich kann das sehr gut akzeptieren wenn es dem erlangen von Wissen dient und weitere, vielleicht noch schlimmere Folgen, verhindert. 

In der Konstellation wie hier ist es sogar absolut anerkennenswert und ich finde es völlig daneben, einen Fragenden, der es ja besser wissen will, einfach abzukanzeln. 

Du kannst uns natürlich weißmachen wollen, dass Du nach ablegen der Sportfischerprüfung jeden Fisch in unseren Gewässern einwandfrei identifizieren konntest/kannst. Sicher werden bei Euch auch an allen Fischarten, also auch an Laube, Hasel und Schneider während der Sportfischerprüfung Determinationsübungen durchgeführt. 

Einen Spass würde ich mir aber machen, wenn ich Dir am Wasser völlig unvorbereitet eine Karausche oder einen Giebel unter die Nase halte und um Bestimmung bitte. 

Also, wenn Jungangler Fragen stellen, ist es allemal wert- und sinnvoller, bei der Beantwortung selbiger zu helfen als zu kritisieren.


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Also diese Laube ist also Kapital. Hab sie ebend nachgemessen und sie ist exakt 34,7cm Lang. Wie alt ist der Fisch so ca.?

MfG Lukas


----------



## Onkelfester (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Hi Lukas,

ich weiß zwar nicht wie alt dein Ukelei (so heißen die Lauben bei uns) ist aber wenn er 35 cm hat ist er wirklich kapital zu nennen.
Ich glaube nicht, daß sehr viele hier den Fisch zweifelsfrei hätten einordnen können.
Ich angle seit fast 40 Jahren und habe tausende von Ukels gefangen aber nie einen so großen.
Wenn ich den Fisch gefangen hätte wäre ich auch erstmal ins Grübeln gekommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Hallo Lukas,

von einem so großen Ukelei hab ich noch nie gehört. Kein Tippfehler ?

Wenn es geht mach noch ein paar Fotos. Eine seitliche Aufnahme dass man die Schuppen zählen kann, wäre enorm hilfreich.


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Ja das kann ich machen. Aber sie müsste exakt 34,7cm lang sein ich mache mal 2 Fotos nicht aus dem AQ.

MfG Lukas


----------



## siloaffe (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Ou ha fast 35 cm|bigeyes dat kann doch keine Laube sein und die Afterflosse(2.Bild)????|kopfkrat 

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich jetzt gesteinigt werde *ANGST hab*|uhoh:

Währe es möglich das es ein kleiner Rapfen ist????|kopfkrat 
Denn ne laube mit 35 cm währe wohl eher was fürs Guinnesbuch... 


LG Markus


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Also ich darf das nicht hat meine Mutter gesagt also wenn würde ich heute mittag 2 Fotos machen da ist sie auf der Arbeit  .

MfG Lukas


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Also der Fisch ist im AQ recht Mobil er schwimmt von der einen zur anderen seite zwischen durch macht er auch Pause fressen tut er normales Pellet futter und Maden. Hab ihm mal einen kleinen Tauwurm hin gelegt den Rührt der nicht an nur der kleine Brassen und Nasen versuchen sich am Wurm .
Also Verhalten: Mobil und lieb zu den anderen Fischen. Im AQ sind 3 Plötzen 2 Brassen 5 Nasen 2 Grüdlinge 2 Bitterlinge 10 Goldfische AQ Größe 500l. Der Fisch war erst im kleinen AQ zur Karantene aber jetzt schwimmt er viel und is im Großen 

MfG Lukas


----------



## erT (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

An kommerziellen Anlagen gibt es doch garkeine Schonzeiten


----------



## siloaffe (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Wenn ich mir das so angucke käme es hin mit dem Rapfen|kopfkrat Oder gibts Einwände!!!!

http://www.rhein-angeln.de/Bilder/Rapfen.jpg

LG Markus


----------



## e.shikari (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so angucke käme es hin mit dem Rapfen|kopfkrat Oder gibts Einwände!!!!
> 
> http://www.rhein-angeln.de/Bilder/Rapfen.jpg
> 
> LG Markus



keine leichte rötliche färbung der flosse zu erkennen.
und auch die gabelung der schwanzflosse ist nicht die, eines typischen rapfens. hab selbst erst vor 1,5 wochen meinen ersten rapfen gefangen und hab den deshalb ein bsichen genauer unter die lupe genommen:


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Das müsste hinkommen also wenn es ein Rapfen sein sollte. Wohin mit dem weil das ist ja ein Räuber. Aber mit ner Laube stimmt das auch über ein. Nur halt mit der Größe ...

Mfg Lukas


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Aber wenn das ein Rapfen ist, ist es ja ein Junger Rapfen und villeicht haben die Jungen noch keine Färbung.

Mfg Lukas


----------



## e.shikari (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

barschhunter, kann sein. wie die in den jungen jahren aussehen, oder was sich eben im alter verändert, weiss ich dann doch auch nicht so genau. fakt ist, die leben am anfang als jung und "mitteltier" als friedfisch und fangen erst im richtigen alter an, räuber zu werden.


was mich aber generell noch interessiert weil ichs damals bei meinem rapfenfang nicht genau wusste...alles bezogen auf bayern...

hier steht der rapfen oder auch schied genannt vom  1.04. - 31.05.unter schonzeit. in meinem büchlein, welches man zur fischerprüfung bekommen hat, steht jedoch nur schonmaß von 40cm und " - " bei schonzeit im binnengewässer.

was stimmt denn jetzt?#c

ahja und gleich noch was zum rapfen:

es gibt bei uns wenn mans genau nimmt und alle maßigen fische entnimmt die maximali mitnahmezahl pro angeltag, von oftmals nur einem raubfisch.
wenn ich jetzt einen rapfen fange, ist das dann überhaupt ein raubfisch, oder zählt der als friedfisch? oder kommt das ganz darauf an, ob der an meiner raubfischrute draufknallt, oder auf der karpfenrute


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Wenn es ein Rapfen sein sollte, ist er garnicht scheu. Wenn ich ins zimmer komme schwimmt er gleich nach oben und wartet auf Futter (ich hab den jetzt ne Woche) und der Firsst auch schon Torckenfutter flakes. Da stimmt doch was nicht -.-


----------



## e.shikari (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



BarschHunter1997 schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Rapfen sein sollte, ist er garnicht scheu. Wenn ich ins zimmer komme schwimmt er gleich nach oben und wartet auf Futter (ich hab den jetzt ne Woche) und der Firsst auch schon Torckenfutter flakes. Da stimmt doch was nicht -.-



wo steht, dass rapfen das nicht machen? bzw bei welchem fisch ausser vielleicht koi, würdest du das nicht komisch finden?


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Weil, Ich den aus einem See hab. Und der kennt garnicht sonst Futterflakes. Und z.B Rotaugen sind dann immer in ihrem versteck. Also ich finde es merkwürdig weil er war ja vor kurzem auch verletzt.


----------



## siloaffe (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Hey *BarschHunter1997*#h

Wie e.shikari schon schrieb, ernährt der JungRapfen sich wie ein Weißfisch (Rotauge Brassen usw) und wird erst im Alter zum Räuber. |licht

Aber scheu sind die eh nicht sonderlich das ist schon ein Schauspiel wenn die im Rhein 2 Meter vor deinen Füßen auf alles knallen  was sich bewegt....|bigeyes 

LG  Markus


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Achso danke. Dann weiß ich jetzt was das für ein Fisch ist


----------



## siloaffe (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



BarschHunter1997 schrieb:


> Achso danke. Dann weiß ich jetzt was das für ein Fisch ist




Nicht unbedingt es währe möglich...#c|kopfkrat#q


----------



## Hilde (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Ukelei, Rapfen, Hasel möchte ich ausschließen. |kopfkrat
Mehr Bilder bitte |supergri

Darauf achten den Fisch auf eine Höhe mit der Kamera zu fotografieren, also nicht von oben, nicht von unten.
Ein Metermaß als Teil des Fotos wäre sicher auch hilfreich.


----------



## Norbi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Für mich ist es ein Rapfen:m

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=RvzITY-AEYOc-wbg4qDJBg&sqi=2&ved=0CCoQ9QEwAQ


----------



## siloaffe (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



Hilde schrieb:


> Ukelei, Rapfen, Hasel möchte ich ausschließen. |kopfkrat



Warum???#c


----------



## stephan148 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

ja sieht stark nach rapfen aus wenn ich die bilder mal vergleiche.


----------



## siloaffe (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

*Jetzt hab ichs!!!!!!!|licht* 

Lass den Knaben (oder Mädel|uhoh doch einfach im Aquarim. 

Wenn du dann irgendwann heim komst und er (sie) ist alleine im Becken weißt du bestimmt das es ein Rapfen (Rapfine) ist....#q

LG Markus


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Haha ne der kommt wieder in einen See


----------



## zanderzone (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Als ich das Foto gesehen habe, habe ich auch sofort gedacht, dass es ein Rapfen ist, da er doch eine sehr grosse Schwanzflosse hat! 
Und bei 35 cm ist es def. keine Ukelei!! Falls doch, bitte sofort den Blinker kontaktieren ;-)
Monster-Ukelei aus Forellenteich!!


----------



## siloaffe (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Meine Persönliche Empfehlung an dich ist:|znaika:

Wenn du dir wirklich nicht sicher bist ob der Fisch in den See passt *hau ihn lieber in die Pfanne!!!! *

Besser einen Fisch gegessen als ihn vieleicht ins falsche Gewässer gesetzt zu haben!!!!:m 

Das ist meines wissens nach sogar strafbar...|kopfkrat Wiedersprecht mir wenn ich falsch liege!!!!!

LG Markus


----------



## zanderzone (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Hau ihn nicht in die Pfanne!! Schmeckt zum kot......
Lass ihn wieder schön schwimmen!!
Und nu fangt nicht schon wieder mit Fische in andere Gewässer setzen an ;-)


----------



## siloaffe (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Hab noch keinen probiert#c 

Das mit dem zurücksetzen..... 

Ich will ja nur net das dem einer ans Bein pullert....

LG Markus


----------



## barschkönig (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Nicht in die Pfanne dafür ist er viel zu Schade wenn du ihn jetzt extra wieder Mobil gemacht hast. Entweder du lässt ihn im AQ oder wenn du einen bekannten mit nem Gartenteich hast, schmeiß ihn darein, aber der Bekannte sollte dann nur größere Fische im Teich haben denn wenns wirklich ein Rapfen ist dann werden die kleinen Fische immer weniger

Ob man Rapfen eigentlich "erziehen" kann kein Raubfisch zu werden?


----------



## siloaffe (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Ob man Rapfen eigentlich "erziehen" kann kein Raubfisch zu werden?



Au Jaaaaaaa:k

Dat währ ja mal en Knaller en Rapfen der ne Selleriestange knuspert|kopfkrat|rolleyes

LG Markus


----------



## Norbi (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Au Jaaaaaaa:k
> 
> Dat währ ja mal en Knaller en Rapfen der ne Sesseriestange knuspert|kopfkrat|rolleyes
> 
> LG Markus



Und Du muß jeden Morgen mit Ihm raus zum Gassi gehen:m


----------



## stephan148 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

gassi schwimmen ^^


----------



## Kretzer83 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

welcher Fisch ist denn zu schade um ihn in die Pfanne zu hauen? #d
Also falls er selten ist vieleicht... oder halt nicht schmekt, so wie ein 40kg carp


----------



## zanderzone (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Lass ihn einfach wieder schwimmen!
Er wird es Dir danken!!!


----------



## ayron (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Au Jaaaaaaa:k
> 
> Dat währ ja mal en Knaller en Rapfen der ne Selleriestange knuspert|kopfkrat|rolleyes
> 
> LG Markus



Durchaus denkbar ich hab gestern einen um die 60 auf schwimmbrot gefangen#h


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

@ Zanderzone 

Ja, ich hab ihn heute auf dem weg zum Becker mit dem Fahrrad im MLK Freigelassen. Und ich glaube er wird es da gut haben und bald die 60cm knacken.


----------



## zanderzone (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Super!

Coole Akton von Dir!!

Vllt. besucht er Dich ja nochmal!!!!!!

Mich würds freuen


----------



## Sneep (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Hallo,

schön, wenn sich  alle so einig sind.

Es ist aber trotzdem kein Rapfen.

Die sehr lange Afterflosse passt auf gar keinen Fall. Auch sind die übrigen Flossen beim Rapfen viel stärker eingeschnitten.
Auch das Maul passt nicht zum Rapfen. Ein Rapfenmaul ist viel tiefer gespalten.

Bezeichnenderweise waren bevor die Länge bekannt wurde fast alle der Meinung es sei eine Alve.

Ich denke da lagen sie richtig.

Das einzige was an einer Laube zweifeln lässt,  ist die Länge von  35 cm. 

Der deutsche Rekord steht bei 36 cm und 450 Gramm. Tiere von 32 und 33 cm wurden früher im Baldeneysee immer wieder gefangen.
Alven haben darüber hinaus extrem silberne Schuppen. 
Das ist kein hartes Merkmal, aber ein weiteres Indiz.

Da man leider Schuppen und Flossenstrahlen nicht auszählen kann, ist eine sichere Bestimmung nicht möglich.

Rapfen schließe ich nach den Fotos aus. Die erkennbaren Merkmale sprechen alle für eine Alve, und zwar die Großmutter aller Alven.

Im Anhang, zum Vergleich das Foto eines Jungrapfens.


SneeP


----------



## barschkönig (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Ja find ich auch, hasste gut gemacht:m

Ich habe ja auch erziehen in Gänsefüschen geschrieben, ich meinte damit ob man Rapfen so gewöhnen kann das er keine anderen Fische im größeren Altrer angreift und sich so auf Totköder einschießt.

Klar ist er zuschade gewesen um ihn zu töten, er peppelt ihn extra wieder auf um ihn zu töten? Er hat alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Jose (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



barschkönig schrieb:


> ...Er hat alles richtig gemacht.



NEIN, hat er nicht!
er hat eigentlich alles FALSCH gemacht:


einen fisch entnehmen, den er nicht kennt
den in sein aquarium ohne quarantäne zu setzen
hier zu posten, ohne die komplette story zu schreiben
den fisch in ein anderes gewässer einbringen
falsch, falsch, falsch!

nur eines hat er richtig gemacht:
er ist seinem herzen und seinem jugendlichen wissensdurst gefolgt.

sicher gegen gesetze und vorschriften, bei denen sich allzuoft und immer mehr der eindruck aufdrängt, sie seien für bürokraten, vereinsmullahs oder einfach nur zur klarstellung der hierarchie da - aber nicht für fische und angler.

da sieht man mal, wie mensch im falschen richtig sein kann.

GUT GEMACHT!


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

@ Jose 

Punkt 2 und  3 habe ich richtig gemacht. Ich habe geschrieben das wir grade am Forellensee zusammen packen wollten dann kam dieser fisch von der seite ans Ufer gespült und ich dachte mir was soll´s  bevor er stirbt nehm ich ihn mit. Und Punkt 3, Er war in einem 100l becken zur Quarntene danach ist er in ein größeres becken gekommen. Zur Freilassung. Als ich am Kanal vorbei fuhr hatten mich 2 Angler  gefragt was ich da habe dann staunten die nicht schlecht und sagten "Wo haste die Monster Laube den her?" Dann hab ich gesagt vom Forellensee dann haben die wieder gesagt Was willste den mit der machen? Ich: Hier freilassen Die: Na dann mach dat mal.

Aber ich glaubs trotzdem nicht das das eine Laube ist .

MfG Lukas


----------



## Bassey (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Meine Güte, man kann sich aber auch echt wegen eines Fisches künstlich aufregen... Es war EIN Fisch! EIN FISCH! Es ist ja nicht so, dass er im Frankfurter Stadtwald einen Tiger ausgewildert hat... 

Bei dem Fisch bin ich mir Unsicher, vielleicht nochmal im Friedfischfred fragen, bzw. ist es ja auch möglich, dass ich Arten kreuzen... Hatten wir doch alles schon...


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

So, jetzt hab ich mein Buch fotofiert

Was meint Ihr dazu??

LG Sascha


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Auf Bild 4 is `n Rapfen.:m


Auf Bild 2 nicht.

Entweder Ukelei oder Hasel.


----------



## zanderzone (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Doch kein Rapfen!!

Aber ne Ukelei von der Größe? Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen!
Ich habe keine Ahnung.. bin mit meinem Latein am Ende!


----------



## siloaffe (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Hey Leute#h 

Gebt nix drauf was der TE schreibt  dat is alles ne Finte|gr:

Siehe hier: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3326655#post3326655 

und hier: 

*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...9&postcount=48* 

Garstigen Gruß Markus:e


----------



## barschkönig (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Wie dieser Hecht und Barschhunter ist der gleiche??|kopfkrat


----------



## siloaffe (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

So wies ausschaut ja |evil: 

Er/sie/es hat es auch weder komentiert noch dementiert |gr:


----------



## barschkönig (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Is ja dumm|gr:

Da schreibt man sich die Finger wund und dann wird man nur verar....t


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Wie dieser Hecht und Barschhunter ist der gleiche??|kopfkrat




Jep, der hat so einige Threads auf dem Gewissen.#d

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## siloaffe (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Ich will jetzt nichts verschreien aber ich glaube ich hab noch en Profiel von dem gefunden |gr: 

Den Namen werde ich noch nicht offen legen nicht das alles ein dummer Zufall ist und ich jemandem unberechtigt ans Bein Puller.... 

Wir werden sehn....

LG Markus


----------



## Katteker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> So wies ausschaut ja |evil:
> 
> Er/sie/es hat es auch weder komentiert noch dementiert |gr:



Braucht er nicht groß bestätigen...

Er hat den Namen von Hecht246 in Barschhunter1997 geändert, bzw. durch einen Admin ändern lassen. Wurde er unter seinem alten Namen zitiert ist dort noch sein alter Name zu sehen, trotz der Namensänderung. Folgt man dem Link des Zitats landet man bei Barschhunter1997. Es handelt sich also um das selbe Profil. q.e.d.





Mit Verdächtigungen bzgl. weiteren Profilen wäre ich grundsätzlich ganz vorsichtig, kann man gewaltig mit auf die Nase fallen. Meldung an die Mods und gut. Die kriegen das dann raus, ganz sicher.


----------



## zanderzone (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Wie schlecht ist das denn!


----------



## Brikz83 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

bin mal dem link von den Zitaten gefolgt....abgefahren, Sachen gibt das. 

So nun zu meiner Frage: also ich bin 16 und habe vor kurzem meinen Angelschein gemacht......mist verraten


ich muss weg :q


----------



## Onkelfester (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Ach hört doch auf auf dem Jungen rumzuhacken. (Mit ck!!!:q)

Übertreibungen, Phantasie und der Drang nach Annerkennung sind dem jugendlichen Alter vorbehalten.
Das er mitreden will ist doch völlig OK und wer weiß wem seine Fragen geholfen haben. Hat doch ganz anregende Diskussionen gegeben. :m

@ Lukas: Sag einfach sorry und gut ist es.


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> @ Lukas: Sag einfach sorry und gut ist es.




Genau und am besten postest Du gleich noch Deine Adresse,
damit wir Dir alle schöne neue Angellsachen schicken können. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Onkelfester (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Genau und am besten postest Du gleich noch Deine Adresse,
> damit wir Dir alle schöne neue Angellsachen schicken können.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel



Echt? Würdet ihr das machen? Super!

Also meine Adresse lautet: ............verdammt, schon wieder verraten.


----------



## QWERTZ (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*

Klar, versprochen! Ich Ihm ne schöne Core 101MG damit er mit seiner Combo gemütlich die 4g werfen kann. #6


----------



## siloaffe (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher Fisch ist das`?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Mit Verdächtigungen bzgl. weiteren Profilen wäre ich grundsätzlich ganz vorsichtig, kann man gewaltig mit auf die Nase fallen. Meldung an die Mods und gut. Die kriegen das dann raus, ganz sicher.




Hey Katteker#h 

Guter Gedanke so weit hatte ich mal wieder net gedacht hab dazu jetzt nem Mod ne PN geschickt....:q

LG Markus


----------

